# Business Partnership Agreement Suggestions



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I need to draw up a business partnership agreement. I know I should consult a lawyer but I don't have any money for that. I'll look at some samples and tailor it to our needs. 

*I wanted to share some aspects of this relationship and maybe you can pose some questions or suggestions. 
*

Basically, we will be developing our own t-shirt line and at the same time do custom shirts for anyone that needs it. We will only do custom shirts for the money since our own t-shirt in is our primary goal. We hope to stop the custom shirt service if selling our own shirts can pay for itself.

I have almost of all the equipment and materials to get us going. I also have art ideas of my own. I also manage the boring yet important business operations. We use my garage to make shirts.

He is the Photoshop/Illustrator wizard and has many art ideas. He is also a much much better salesman than I. 

What do you think?


----------

